# MSG Labs Reviews?



## Human_Backhoe (Apr 23, 2022)

He all just looking for some feedback on MSG Labs. Any info would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## MisterSuperGod (Apr 23, 2022)

Best lab ever!
Infections are at an all time low.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Apr 23, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> He all just looking for some feedback on MSG Labs. Any info would be greatly appreciated!



I'm not usually one for reviews
But these guys are on point all the time.
I only got 2 infections, and MSG sent me a free vial of Test to make up for it.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Sep 9, 2022)

Any sales coming up here? Due to recent "activity " I felt this thread needed a bump. Our valued members should have access to information.


----------



## MadBret (Sep 9, 2022)

Mostly Satisfactory Gear has usually treated me mostly okay. 

Sure, I get infections sometimes and lost most of my left ass cheek to the last one, but the prices are cheap, he responds quickly, I get something in the mail, and the fact that he takes credit cards makes it a no brainer for me. 

And paying with a credit card gives me peace of mind in case I ever decide to stop ordering, I can hit him with a charge back. 

Haters gonna hate but I heard MSG supplies all the ugls and they just slap their own label on his gear and charge you 10x the price.


----------



## crido887 (Sep 9, 2022)

Best source ever.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Sep 20, 2022)

@C-hawk 

Best source around


----------



## pigeonhed (Sep 20, 2022)

The only source I thought. Is there another?


----------



## crido887 (Sep 20, 2022)

pigeonhed said:


> The only source I thought. Is there another?


Might as well be. His costs are so cheap that is putting some of the other sources to shame. So many haters


----------



## Sven Northman (Sep 20, 2022)

He sends love notes in the box that smell of jasmine and vetiver. Do you guys get those too? That right there is what made me a repeat customer.


----------



## TODAY (Sep 20, 2022)

Sven Northman said:


> He sends love notes in the box that smell of jasmine and vetiver. Do you guys get those too? That right there is what made me a repeat customer.


He actually personalizes the scents, too

Mine smelled of bergamot and mahogany.


----------



## Butch_C (Sep 20, 2022)

He sent me the wrong order. I received a bunch of Viagra, Cialis, a roll of duct tape, roofies and a bag of Takis???? Who ever this was meant for is a freak.


----------



## shackleford (Sep 20, 2022)

Its no beakerlabs, but its still 🔥


----------



## MisterSuperGod (Sep 20, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> He sent me the wrong order. I received a bunch of Viagra, Cialis, a roll of duct tape, roofies and a bag of Takis???? Who ever this was meant for is a freak.



Damn Korean shipper i hired. i explicitly said that was my personal stash. She's cute and gives mean head so i can't fire her. i'll get your nearly identical pack out this evening.


----------



## Yano (Sep 20, 2022)




----------



## Jet Labs (Sep 20, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> He all just looking for some feedback on MSG Labs. Any info would be greatly appreciated!



It's all I use, str8 fire


----------



## MisterSuperGod (Sep 20, 2022)

For those that don't know...



			https://thinksteroids.com/community/threads/msg-labs-intro.134396577/


----------



## Butch_C (Sep 20, 2022)

MisterSuperGod said:


> Damn Korean shipper i hired. i explicitly said that was my personal stash. She's cute and gives mean head so i can't fire her. i'll get your nearly identical pack out this evening.


My order was clear. 100ct of 50mg viagra, 1 pocket pussy, 1 tub of KY and a today's sponge!


----------



## Methyl mike (Sep 22, 2022)

MSG gear is like injecting fire ants into your butt cheeks!


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Sep 22, 2022)

Methyl mike said:


> MSG gear is like injecting fire ants into your butt cheeks!



Welcome back. Good to see you around


----------



## shackleford (Sep 22, 2022)

Methyl mike said:


> MSG gear is like injecting fire ants into your butt cheeks!


Mike! welcome back, missed you buddy


----------



## Methyl mike (Sep 23, 2022)

shackleford said:


> Mike! welcome back, missed you buddy


Happy to see you as well @shackleford


----------



## Methyl mike (Sep 23, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> Welcome back. Good to see you around


Thanks and likewise.


----------



## Skanksmasher (Sep 24, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> He all just looking for some feedback on MSG Labs. Any info would be greatly appreciated!


He told me he had a promo coming. Buy 2 bottles of test and you'll get a free deep throat.


----------



## Clyde (Sep 24, 2022)

This is great news! Congrats MSG.

No disrespect, but please set the record straight. I'd like to know if the rumors are true, are you actually the new rep for QSC, under the new name of MSG labs?

My thoughts are I could see you sourcing products from them, but not disrespecting the banned rep by replacing him.

In any case, I'll be placing an order as soon as you give us the new MSG website url.  lol

/s


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 24, 2022)

MisterSuperGod said:


> For those that don't know...
> 
> 
> 
> https://thinksteroids.com/community/threads/msg-labs-intro.134396577/



Lmao this is fucking comical


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 24, 2022)

Methyl mike said:


> MSG gear is like injecting fire ants into your butt cheeks!



Mmmm sounds kinky


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TiredandHot (Sep 24, 2022)

Clyde said:


> This is great news! Congrats MSG.
> 
> No disrespect, but please set the record straight. I'd like to know if the rumors are true, are you actually the new rep for QSC, under the new name of MSG labs?
> 
> ...


Not sure if he's the rep, but I just got my pack from MSG. And he's apparently reselling QSCs gear, all the vials had Ding Dongs avatar on them. Just go straight to QSC, cut out the middle man.


----------



## Clyde (Sep 24, 2022)

MisterSuperGod said:


> For those that don't know...
> 
> 
> 
> https://thinksteroids.com/community/threads/msg-labs-intro.134396577/


OK, I jumped the gun a bit.. Never mind on the website url.

Now that I've read your intro, I'm giving you a solid GTG!

I like the fact you take IOU's for payment and we can order right here in the thread! Fuck complicating things with email and crypto...

I started doing gear back in the 1990's, before all this newfangled lab testing BS. I don't need to wait to receive and do the gear to give a feelz report. I get them by just thinking about ordering...

I'm excited as fuck to receive it! My feels report is therefore 100% powerfully good already, getting a big boner, tremendously horny, and pumped AF. Getting stronger already as well!

Please send me one 10 of everything on your menu excluding any sexual acts, using IOU payment.

PS: You gonna match beat QSC's prices since the cat's outta the bag now?


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 24, 2022)

Lmao this is the best thread of 2022


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HeIzEnBeRg (Monday at 9:43 AM)

Yano said:


> View attachment 28706


Ik u know


----------

